# العوامل الداخلة والمؤثرة في حسابات مركز الطائرات قبل الاقلاع



## عماد المشهداني (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*العوامل الداخلة والمؤثرة في حسابات مركز*
*ثقل الطائرات قبل الاقلاع*​
*عند حساب مركز ثقل الطائرة قبل الاقلاع يجب الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار تاثير العوامل التالية التي تشكل **الحمولة الاجمالية الكاملة للطائرة وكما يلي :*


*1 . عدد الركاب الكامل المتواجد على متن الطائرة بما في ذلك افراد طاقم الطيران*
*2 . الحمولة الكاملة المسموحة المتاحة في غرفة شحن الامتعة *
*3 . كامل كمية الوقود المحملة في خزانات الطائرة .*


*عند حصول مثل هذه الحالة يتوجب على الطيار اعطاء الاهمية القصوى لحساب متطلبات الرحلة :*


*فاذا كان الهدف الطيران لاقصى مسافة في الجو ... يجب انقاص كمية الحمولة على متن الطائرة لصالح زيادة كمية الوقود *
*واذا كان الهدف نقل اقصى كمية من الحمولة ... يجب انقاص كمية الوقود في خزانات الطائرة لصالح زيادة كمية الحمولة .*


*الا ان تبعات الحمولة القصوى للطائرة تولد العديد من المشاكل التي يجب على الطيارين والمهندسين اخذها بنظر الاعتبار ويمكن تلخيصها بالنقاط التالية :*


*1 . حاجة الطائرة لاقصى سرعة طيران وهذا لا يتحقق الا بوجود اقصى طول لمدرج الاقلاع وهذا يعني عدم امكانية هبوط الطائرة في مطارات ذات مدارج قصيرة وعلى الطيار وطاقم الطائرة معرفة طول مدرج المطار الذي ستهبط به الطائرة مسبقا *
*2 . يجب انقاص كلا من زاوية وسرعة التسلق للطائرة بعد الاقلاع من ارض المطار*
*3 . السرعة الاقتصادية ستنخفض وهي ( افضل سرعة للطائرة نحصل فيها على اقصى مسافة طيران مع استهلاك اقل كمية من الوقود لمحارك الطائرة ) وهي حسابات ملاحية يجب على الطاقم حسابها قبل الاقلاع *
*4 . المسافة او مدى الطيران الاقتصادي سيكون اقصر *
*5 . قابلية الطائرة على المناورة ستنخفض بسبب الحمل العالي المؤثر المسلط على اجنحة الطائرة وهذا يعني حاجة الطائرة لمناورة هبوط كبيرة يجب اخذها بنظر الاعتبار عند الهبوط في بعض المطارات المزدحمة *
*6 . للتغلب على قلة الرفع الناتجة عن الحمولة القصوى يتطلب من الطيار زيادة سرعة الطائرة عند الهبوط مما ينتج عنه حاجة الطائرة لمسافة درج اكبر لان الطائرة ستكون بسرعة هبوط عالية *
*7 . الحمولة القصوى تسلط اجهادات كبيرة اثناء الهبوط على هيكل الطائرة بشكل عام وعلى الاجنجة والعجلات بشكل خاص*
*8 . انخفاض سقف الخدمة الفعلية المحددة للطائرة في كتب الصيانة اذا تكررت هذه العملية باستمرار .*​

*تقبلوا تحياتي*​


----------



## samasemsaid (29 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايديك مهندس عماد على الموضوع الجميل
تقبل مرورى


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس عماد على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ، وبارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 أكتوبر 2009)

samasemsaid قال:


> تسلم ايديك مهندس عماد على الموضوع الجميل
> تقبل مرورى


 وانت سالم اخي العزيز 
مروركم وكلماتكم الطيبة هي الاجمل 
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس عماد على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ، وبارك الله فيك.
> مع تحياتي ،،
> د.أحمد زكي


حياك الله دكتور احمد 
بوركت وجزاك الله كل الخير
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري اخي العزيز​


----------

